# Asimov's World Fair predictions: 50 years on



## Brian G Turner (Apr 22, 2014)

Interesting piece:
BBC News - World's Fair: Isaac Asimov's predictions 50 years on

Looks like he came close with quite a few things.


----------



## Wendigo (Apr 26, 2014)

Surprisingly good I'll admit.

For the ones that were wrong, it's interesting to note that he got the technology right or fairly close for most of them. It's the economics and implementation that are harder to nail down.


----------



## kythe (Apr 26, 2014)

I was most surprised by robot development.  I had thought of humanoid robots as an outdated concept from older sci fi.  Instead we have computers, smartphones, and all kinds of other devices that have taken shape.

Then I came across this:
Pentagon unveils life-size 'Atlas' rescue robot | NDTV Gadgets

The US Pentagon just developed a 6'2" human form robot designed to help with search and rescue efforts.  "I, Robot" is just around the corner!  Now we just need positron brains....


----------

